# Bertolacci vicinissimo alla Roma



## franck3211 (18 Giugno 2015)

Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2015)

Via via , mezzi giocatori non da milan.. a noi serve ben altro per tornare competitivi ..


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2015)

L'ho visto l'altra sera con l'Italia, non è da Milan, confusionario come pochi l'avrò visto perdere l'80% delle palle che gli sono arrivate tra i piedi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

Peccato, lo preferivo sicuramente a Soriano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci e Soriano sarebbero stati buoni nomi per l'italMilan,
ora a più senso investire su giovani potenzialmente più forti come J Mauri, Baselli e Zappacosta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.



Il mercato della roma è incomprensibile, continua ad acquistare millanta attaccanti esterni che puntualmente non gli risolvono il problema della sterilità offensiva


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2015)

Pericolo scampato.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il mercato della roma è incomprensibile, continua ad acquistare millanta attaccanti esterni che puntualmente non gli risolvono il problema della sterilità offensiva



Per me invece è comprensibilissimo, se giocano esterni non danno fastidio al capitano


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.



meglio così, mi sembrava un doppione di bonaventura anche se è cmq un discreto giocatore. 

spero che i nostri obbiettivi siano ben altri.


----------



## Aldo (18 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il mercato della roma è incomprensibile, continua ad acquistare millanta attaccanti esterni che puntualmente non gli risolvono il problema della sterilità offensiva



Prenderemo anche un AC esperto e uno giovane, Sabatini sta seguendo diversi giocatori in quel ruolo da febbraio


----------



## Aldo (18 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pericolo scampato.



Voi avete Kondogbia non vi serve Bertolacci. A noi ci serve perchè non possiamo affidare il centrocampo solo a giocatori come De Rossi Nainggolan Strootman Pjanic e Keita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.



Ottimo,non è da Milan.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Giugno 2015)

metà Bertolacci e tutto Iago Falquè per circa 15 milioni. 
ancora una volta sabatini >>> galliani.


----------



## Hammer (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> metà Bertolacci e tutto Iago Falquè per circa 15 milioni.
> ancora una volta sabatini >>> galliani.



Ottimo colpo in rapporto qualità/prezzo. Sabatini a volte fa delle sparate incomprensibili, altre colpacci


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me bertolacci per la panchina va più che bene certamente nel nostro cc non ha un posto da titolare e ci mancherebbe...e iago falque al posto di gervinho è un netto miglioramento ora ci serve terzino sinistro e una punta e siamo a posto sperando che il nuovo staff dei preparatori atletici sia migliore di quello dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.



Fanno bene a riportarlo a casa, è un buon giocatore!


----------



## Sotiris (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.



prego, vada pure alla Roma, non voglio si spenda per onesti gregari, seppur buoni, preferisco magari un solo colpo a centrocampo ma che faccia davvero la differenza, per anni ci siamo riempiti di mezze-pippe buone solo a far numero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.



La Roma ha già un centrocampo completo,con titolari molto forti.
Noi abbiamo un reparto da rifondare e servono innanzitutto i titolari.


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci per la panchina della Roma va benissimo. Dopotutto la Juventus ha Sturaro come ricambio. Penso poi che farà molto bene. Su Falque ho tanti dubbi perché è un mezzo calciatore e la Roma continua a prendere nomi da provinciale.



Aldo ha scritto:


> Voi avete Kondogbia non vi serve Bertolacci. A noi ci serve perchè non possiamo affidare il centrocampo solo a giocatori come De Rossi Nainggolan Strootman *Pjanic* e Keita.





tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Secondo me bertolacci per la panchina va più che bene certamente nel nostro *cc* non ha un posto da titolare e ci mancherebbe...e iago falque al posto di gervinho è un netto miglioramento ora ci serve terzino sinistro e una punta e siamo a posto sperando che il nuovo staff dei preparatori atletici sia migliore di quello dell'anno scorso.



Mano sul fuoco che Sabatini e Pallotta faranno la genialata di vendere Pjanic per prendere uno tra Bacca e Dzeko. Così a centrocampo si perderà tecnica e verrà fuori una roba muscolare. Ho letto di sfuggita un'intervista di Garcia dove parla di coppia a centrocampo. Quindi a 2, parlando di Nainggolan e De Rossi che sono perfetti insieme. Quindi probabile ci sarà un nuovo modulo col 4-2-3-1, che sarà una roba simile:

Begovic
Florenzi Manolas Castan Holebas
De Rossi Nainggolan
Iturbe Totti Falque
Bacca

Secondo me la Roma si indebolirà perché Strootman non è più lo stesso e Pjanic per quanto criticato è forse il migliore della rosa per capacità tecniche e potenziale. E' proprio l'unico che non andrebbe mai venduto. Il centrocampo dev'essere costruito attorno a lui. E' lì da cinque anni, potrebbe essere un senatore come Vidal alla Juve. Eppure niente, continuate a vendere per comprare. I pezzi migliori non si cedono se si vuole vincere.


----------



## Dexter (18 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> metà Bertolacci e tutto Iago Falquè per circa 15 milioni.
> ancora una volta sabatini >>> galliani.



Se Galliani mi avesse portato Bertolacci e Iago per 15 milioni a Milano, sarei già in giro con la mazza a cercarlo, per spaccargli la testa. Sono due mezzi giocatori ad una cifra seria, con cui vai a prendere un ragazzo potenzialmente forte il doppio di sti due cosi. Il Napoli, per dire, ha pagato 12 milioni Gabbiadini, stesso ruolo di Iago e 20 gol stagionali.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bertolacci per la panchina della Roma va benissimo. Dopotutto la Juventus ha Sturaro come ricambio. Penso poi che farà molto bene. Su Falque ho tanti dubbi perché è un mezzo calciatore e la Roma continua a prendere nomi da provinciale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ogni anno dobbiamo vendere Pjanic ma sta sempre qua quindi non è detto che lo venderemo e poi dare per scontato che strootman non ritorni sui suoi livelli è azzardato è giovane secondo me si riprenderà, su iago falque sono contenta se arriva, perché non è che se si prende un giocatore dalla provincia vuol dire che non é buono, milito Icardi Cavani pastore benatia da dove venivano?


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ogni anno dobbiamo vendere Pjanic ma sta sempre qua quindi non è detto che lo venderemo e poi dare per scontato che strootman non ritorni sui suoi livelli è azzardato è giovane secondo me si riprenderà, su iago falque sono contenta se arriva, p*erché non è che se si prende un giocatore dalla provincia vuol dire che non é buono*, milito Icardi Cavani pastore benatia da dove venivano?



Non è questo il punto. Il punto è che la Juventus prenderà nomi internazionali, mentre la Roma riscatterà Ibarbo e prenderà nomi di secondo piano. Di questo passo non si va avanti. Garcia ha parlato chiaro in una delle ultime conferenze stampa: o si fa un gran mercato o il gap con la Juventus non si colmerà mai.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è questo il punto. Il punto è che la Juventus prenderà nomi internazionali, mentre la Roma riscatterà Ibarbo e prenderà nomi di secondo piano. Di questo passo non si va avanti. Garcia ha parlato chiaro in una delle ultime conferenze stampa: o si fa un gran mercato o il gap con la Juventus non si colmerà mai.



La Roma non riscatterà ibarbo e i nomi internazionali della juve sono mandzukic che ricordiamoci arriva al posto di tevez e kedhira a 0 .


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma non riscatterà ibarbo e i nomi internazionali della juve sono mandzukic che ricordiamoci arriva al posto di tevez e kedhira a 0 .



Mandzukic viene dal Bayern Monaco del Triplete... Khedira ha vinto CL, Mondiale con la Germania, Mondiale per Club, Supercoppa Uefa, Copa Del Rey, Liga...

La Roma invece va a prendere Falque (flop totale al Tottenham e discreto al Genoa) e Bertolacci (Buona riserva ma nulla più). E' proprio questa la differenza.

La Roma sta deludendo molto le aspettative. Ma credo che sia dovuto principalmente a Pallotta. Essendo americano è fissato con il processo: comprare e rivendere a prezzo più alto per poi ricomprare.

Così si fanno soldi nel business, nelle aziende di elettronica, ecc. Ma non nel calcio. Se vendi per comprare nel calcio non vinci niente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Bel giocatore Bertolacci. Fanno bene a riprenderselo.


----------



## Aldo (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mandzukic viene dal Bayern Monaco del Triplete... Khedira ha vinto CL, Mondiale con la Germania, Mondiale per Club, Supercoppa Uefa, Copa Del Rey, Liga...
> 
> La Roma invece va a prendere Falque (flop totale al Tottenham e discreto al Genoa) e Bertolacci (Buona riserva ma nulla più). E' proprio questa la differenza.
> 
> ...



Ranegade leggo spesso i tuoi post su questo forum e mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo sulle tue opinioni.

Ma se non avessimo fatto questo lavoro di cessioni acquisti, oggi saremo a metà classifica con Menez e Cerci in attacco. Il calcio è pure questo, oggi bisogna essere sempre attivi sul mercato, il calcio è cambiato, e chi non è disposto a cambiare è destinato all'estinzione.

Non si può competere con i migliori club Europei senza un fatturato simile che può arrivare solo dopo la costruzione di un nuovo stadio. La Juventus è stata una singolarità in CL, la Roma cresce anno dopo anno, ha una politica ben precisa e le cessioni che ci sono state in passato non sono state fatte per fare guadagni, ma il fatto che la Roma ci abbia anche guadagnato e una conseguenza del buon lavoro che sta facendo. Per ogni grande cessione ci fu un motivo, Benatia voleva andare al Bayer, Lamela chiedeva più soldi di quanti la Roma era disposta a dargli, quindi che si fa lo tieni con la forza? Marquinhos ha ricevuto un'offerta fuori mercato, Osvaldo aveva rotto con i tifosi, Borini perchè si voleva puntare su Destro che ci sembrava migliore, oggi stiamo cercando di vendere Gervinho e Doumbia, per motivi che sappiamo tutti ma non Pjanic. Si fa mercato si cerca di migliorare dobbiamo rispettare il fair play finanziario la Juve lo rispetta, noi siamo al limite. I trofei arriveranno quando saremo abbastanza cresciuti. l'obbiettivo è vincere ma non vincere una sola volta.


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ranegade leggo spesso i tuoi post su questo forum e mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo sulle tue opinioni.
> 
> Ma se non avessimo fatto questo lavoro di cessioni acquisti, oggi saremo a metà classifica con Menez e Cerci in attacco. Il calcio è pure questo, oggi bisogna essere sempre attivi sul mercato, il calcio è cambiato, e chi non è disposto a cambiare è destinato all'estinzione.
> 
> Non si può competere con i migliori club Europei senza un fatturato simile che può arrivare solo dopo la costruzione di un nuovo stadio. La Juventus è stata una singolarità in CL, la Roma cresce anno dopo anno, ha una politica ben precisa e le cessioni che ci sono state in passato non sono state fatte per fare guadagni, ma il fatto che la Roma ci abbia anche guadagnato e una conseguenza del buon lavoro che sta facendo. Per ogni grande cessione ci fu un motivo, Benatia voleva andare al Bayer, Lamela chiedeva più soldi di quanti la Roma era disposta a dargli, quindi che si fa lo tieni con la forza? Marquinhos ha ricevuto un'offerta fuori mercato, Osvaldo aveva rotto con i tifosi, Borini perchè si voleva puntare su Destro che ci sembrava migliore, oggi stiamo cercando di vendere Gervinho e Doumbia, per motivi che sappiamo tutti ma non Pjanic. Si fa mercato si cerca di migliorare dobbiamo rispettare il fair play finanziario la Juve lo rispetta, noi siamo al limite. I trofei arriveranno quando saremo abbastanza cresciuti. l'obbiettivo è vincere ma non vincere una sola volta.



Ottima spiegazione. Infatti non sono contrario a vendere. Io parlo dei pezzi migliori. Se una squadra vuole puntare a vincere non può cedere i Top di ogni reparto. Se le cessioni si limiteranno a Doumbia, Gervinho e Ljajic (che a me piace tanto), allora avrete fatto un ottimo lavoro. Ma se partirà uno tra Nainggolan, Strootman, Pjanic, vi sarete indeboliti. Una squadra vincente ha bisogno di un ossatura, non puoi smontare un blocco ogni anno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Via via , mezzi giocatori non da milan.. a noi serve ben altro per tornare competitivi ..



esatto, la tribù dei Bertolacci e dei Baselli può stare dov'è


----------



## Sanchez (18 Giugno 2015)

Ricordo quando 5-6 anni fa Iago passò dalla cantera del Barcellona alla Juventus ci fu una rivolta dei supporters blaugrana, beh insomma, per fare una stagione decente ha dovuto compiere 25 anni 

Le qualità sicuramente non gli mancano, deve avere un carattere forte per non essere schiacciato dalla piazza romana


----------



## Aldo (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ottima spiegazione. Infatti non sono contrario a vendere. Io parlo dei pezzi migliori. Se una squadra vuole puntare a vincere non può cedere i Top di ogni reparto. Se le cessioni si limiteranno a Doumbia, Gervinho e Ljajic (che a me piace tanto), allora avrete fatto un ottimo lavoro. Ma se partirà uno tra Nainggolan, Strootman, Pjanic, vi sarete indeboliti. Una squadra vincente ha bisogno di un ossatura, non puoi smontare un blocco ogni anno.



Nessuno vuole smontare la squadra. Le cessioni si dovrebbero limitare a Doumbia Gervinho e a qualche terzino. Ljajic piace molto anche alla Roma, ma non si sta esprimendo bene. Poi non credo che si possa garantire la permanenza dei top, se arrivano offerte fuori mercato non si possono trattenere


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole smontare la squadra. Le cessioni si dovrebbero limitare a Doumbia Gervinho e a qualche terzino. Ljajic piace molto anche alla Roma, ma non si sta esprimendo bene. Poi *non credo che si possa garantire la permanenza dei top, se arrivano offerte fuori mercato non si possono trattenere*



Ecco perché non si vincerà mai il campionato seguendo queste logiche


----------



## TheZio (18 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Laudisa di Gazzetta dello Sport, Bertolacci sarebbe stato riscattato dalla Roma che avrebbe acquistato anche Yago. Sfuma quindi un importante obiettivo rossonero.



Peccato come giocatore di contorno nel Milan mi sarebbe piaciuto.. Però adesso esigo José Mauri!


----------



## Aldo (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ecco perché non si vincerà mai il campionato seguendo queste logiche



Abbiamo tante persone che studiano i calciatori in tutto il Mondo, se arrivano offerte clamorose il giocatore non può essere trattenuto, ma questo non succede solo alla Roma ma a tutti i club, con la differenza che noi non ci facciamo trovare impreparati, seguiamo tanti giocatori durante tutto l'anno. Non mi dire che la juve vince il campionato perchè non vende i propri giocatori, i propri giocatori non li vende perchè non gli arrivano offerte. La juve vince il campionato perchè anno lo stadio e un progetto avviato da molti più anni rispetto a noi.


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2015)

Sì certo, la Juve non vende perché non gli chiedono i giocatori. Invece li vanno a chiedere tutti alla Roma, perché presumo siano i più forti del globo terracqueo no?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ottima spiegazione. Infatti non sono contrario a vendere. Io parlo dei pezzi migliori. Se una squadra vuole puntare a vincere non può cedere i Top di ogni reparto. Se le cessioni si limiteranno a Doumbia, Gervinho e Ljajic (che a me piace tanto), allora avrete fatto un ottimo lavoro. Ma se partirà uno tra Nainggolan, Strootman, Pjanic, vi sarete indeboliti. Una squadra vincente ha bisogno di un ossatura, non puoi smontare un blocco ogni anno.



Ma non abbiamo smontato mai nessun blocco se poi tu Lamela Marquinhos e Osvaldo li consideravi il perno della roma è un altro discorso cioè 2 ragazzini e un matto che avevano portato ad un ottavo posto mica allo scudetto , l'anno scorso abbiamo venduto solo benatia sostituendolo con manolas se poi castan si deve operare al cervello la colpa non è di nessuno, pjanic sono 4 anni che è con noi ora compriamo anche l altra metà di Nainggolan, non mi sembra che la Roma venda i suoi pezzi migliori.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sì certo, la Juve non vende perché non gli chiedono i giocatori. Invece li vanno a chiedere tutti alla Roma, perché presumo siano i più forti del globo terracqueo no?



Forse aldo voleva dire che non arrivano le offerte che loro si aspettano cioè 100 per pogba 50 per Vidal ecc.non che non gli arrivino offerte in assoluto, la Juve ha un fatturato diverso dal nostro può permettersi di resistere maggiormente agli assalti del mercato anche perché può pagare stipendi maggiori.


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Forse aldo voleva dire che non arrivano le offerte che loro si aspettano cioè 100 per pogba 50 per Vidal ecc.non che non gli arrivino offerte in assoluto, la Juve ha un fatturato diverso dal nostro può permettersi di resistere maggiormente agli assalti del mercato anche perché può pagare stipendi maggiori.



Io credo proprio che le offerte arrivino eccome, poi le cifre non le conosco. Ad ogni modo fatturato o non fatturato, l'unica certezza è che se vendi sistematicamente i tuoi punti fermi non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Per me invece è comprensibilissimo, se giocano esterni non danno fastidio al capitano



il peso morto col 10


----------

